# sites for practicing computer languages (programming)



## clmlbx (Aug 12, 2012)

hey guys I remember a while back there were sites that had problems which we could solve by any languages known.. 

I can't remember the name of sites can someone help.. I need to practice..

I am programmer by hobby not by profession so if I don't practice I will forget

currently I need to practice .( according to Highest priority)

Javascript
Jquery
c++

and future many other languages like

PhP
Java
python


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 12, 2012)

Programming Competition,Programming Contest,Online Computer Programming
Technology & IT Community in India | Tech News | IT Jobs | TechGig.com
Learn by Doing - Code School

Don't know if they have your languages tho.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 12, 2012)

only codechef is similar to what I am looking but not exactly that I had in mind.. any more replies guys..


----------



## myzoneajay (Aug 12, 2012)

w3schools  is where i learned


----------



## Flash (Aug 12, 2012)

Check this. Once my friend sent this URL.

*www.noexcuselist.com


----------



## cute.bandar (Aug 12, 2012)

Coderbyte - for javascript / python
for C - *chortle.ccsu.edu/CPuzzles/CpuzzlesMain.html


----------



## sharang.d (Aug 12, 2012)

techgig is cool man.
YOu win movie tickets 
It's just like codechef but more competitive. You can't view solutions of ongoing problems but the previous problems have all the solutions..


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 13, 2012)

codebyte looks best of all ..

any more suggestions guys


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 13, 2012)

SPOJ.


----------



## Vyom (Aug 13, 2012)

clmlbx said:


> hey guys I remember a while back there were sites that had problems which we could solve by any languages known..



Project Euler

And you can practice coding in an online IDE: Ideone.com | Online IDE & Debugging Tool >> C/C++, Java, PHP, Python, Perl and 40+ compilers and intepreters


----------



## nims11 (Aug 15, 2012)

sharang.d said:


> It's just like codechef but more competitive. You can't view solutions of ongoing problems but the previous problems have all the solutions..



Have you tried codechef long and short contests. The level of competition is top notch over there not to mention the overseas awesome coders who take part in it.



dashing.sujay said:


> SPOJ.



+1 to SPOJ and projecteuler


----------



## dashing.sujay (Aug 15, 2012)

^I can't get 99% of the questions at SPOJ & codechef.


----------



## nims11 (Aug 16, 2012)

^ It takes some time to get around with those kinds of questions. A good approach can be to start solving by sorting the questions by most users solved.


----------



## clmlbx (Aug 16, 2012)

Vyom said:


> Project Euler
> 
> And you can practice coding in an online IDE: Ideone.com | Online IDE & Debugging Tool >> C/C++, Java, PHP, Python, Perl and 40+ compilers and intepreters



yes that is what I had in mind.. I  will start with it



dashing.sujay said:


> ^I can't get 99% of the questions at SPOJ & codechef.



I just had a quick look to codechef and I have same opinion.. their questions are little confusing. on other hand EUler is much simplier.. maybe after couple months of practing I will start with codechef too


----------



## axatrikx (Aug 19, 2012)

try ideone. You can compile the code using the online ide.


----------

